

GeekWire's favorite pitches from the TechStars Seattle Demo Day - tomfakes
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/favorite-pitches-techstars-demo-day-red

======
tomfakes
I spent the afternoon at this event.

My top 5 and bottom 5 are roughly the same. I really, really want to use
Smore, but I have nothing to promote right now!

Frankly, the GoChime system feels creepy to me, just based on their current
implementation. Perhaps they'll get good feedback that points them a better
way - or shows that I'm wrong!

